

What are you thoughts on the FishEye menu? - myoung8

After reading this: <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41290" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41290</a><p>it got me thinking that using a FishEye menu (e.g. using jQuery &#38; the Interface plugin) positioned flush with the left side of the screen would be the most useable type of menu for a website.<p>What do you guys think about doing that? Good idea? Bad idea? Good in theory, bad in practice?
======
rms
Here's an example but I don't have java installed. Are there any non-java
versions?

[http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/fisheyemenu/fisheyemenu-
demo.shtm...](http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/fisheyemenu/fisheyemenu-demo.shtml)

Edit: Here's one in Flash.
[http://www.samuelwan.com/downloads/com.samuelwan.eidt/fishey...](http://www.samuelwan.com/downloads/com.samuelwan.eidt/fisheyemenu/FisheyeMenuDemo.html)

